# bang for the buck, need truck.



## Outrun (Feb 2, 2009)

1st Post but was looking for some advice, what better place than a plow forum.

Looking to get a USED truck in the Boston area, was wondering what would be a good solid used truck to buy, looking for something cheap old doesn't really matter.

Any preferences in trannies or anything?

Wanted to do the neighborhood nothing to intense.

What would get me my bang for the buck?

Looking to keep it under $2k , cheap beater that is a workhorse.

Also had my eye on this as well,

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/1007070827.html


----------



## tauan2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

First, your probably not gonna get anything too good for under 2k... and make sure you look at trucks with plows already because if you buy a truck then try to get a plow for it you are likely to spend more than 2k. + alot of headaches with installation and everything. At this point of the winter, unless you already have accounts - its not worth to buy a plow truck. I'd wait til mid summer and get it cheaper. Also that truck from craigslist seems pretty solid for 2k.


----------



## Outrun (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree and I'm fully aware with the price range I'm asking, it is rather hard to find a decent truck. I appreciate your quick/honest response but I am in the market for a plow truck and the one I posted about seemed a little promising, at least from the ad. Seems like it could even qualify for a everyday beater. If anyone else wants to chime in, please do, I'm trying to take everyones opinion into consideration, as you guys are the plow gods. :salute:


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

The one you posted doesn't look to bad for the money. Turbo 400 is good solid trans, no electronics, no overdrive.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with tauan2007 that it looks almost too good for the price. If for some reason it is actually not a scam, make sure you look that truck over very well. Not only the condition of the fluids, but also make sure the frame is not all busted up or something. You may have found a good deal just remember to be carefull and ask the person lots of questions if you have any. Do not discuss price with him/her until you are for sure you want it. I always try to talk people down especially when they list "or BO" after the asking price. Good luck on it and let us know if you get it.

Matt


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd say if that 89 doesnt smoke, passes inspection and goes down the road ok grab it. I got the same thing but a 1500... good trucks.


----------



## Old Red Mopar (Dec 19, 2008)

That truck looks almost too good to be true! I'd be careful, if you look at the 3rd pic it was for sale when there were leaves still on the trees ...why hasn't a "good deal" like that been snatched up already. Go drive it! Good Luck : )


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

not to pick it apart but

TH400 that truck should have 700R4 trans....
new Gm create motor is it carb, or is MPI motor....


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

RODHALL;742501 said:


> not to pick it apart but
> 
> TH400 that truck should have 700R4 trans....
> new Gm create motor is it carb, or is MPI motor....


I'm not a Chevy guy but I remember problems with the early 700's. Good chance it was swapped out for a TH400, especially on a plow truck.


----------

